# Question Regarding Custody



## butazez (Aug 19, 2008)

It seems inevitable that my wife and I will go our separate ways. We've been amicable with the whole thing, but I told her that if we do separate, I will seek for joint legal custody and sole physical custody of the kids.

According to this article, sole physical custody means that the other parent is "excluded from having physical custody" of the kids. This to me is quite harsh, since I do not wish to cut-off my wife from the kids. What I was really just going for is that the kids will live with me instead of her.

Based on the article I linked, should I apply for "Shared Custody" and then put a clause in it that says the kids will live with me instead?


----------



## judith (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi! I have custody of my kids from my 1st marriage and in the divorce it is stated very clear that I have sole custody however it details when the dad gets visitations & which holidays he is entitled too. If you can have the lawyer draw up the details you & your wife agree to there shouldn't be any issues. Talk to a lawyer first!


----------

